# الترسبات على أغشية التناضح العكسي ,,,,,,



## nader121212 (20 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الترسبات على أغشية التناضح العكسي
Scaling in Reverse Osmosis Membranes​
على الرغم من سهولة تحلية المياه بأغشية التناضح العكسي وانخفاض تكاليف إنتاجها وعدم احتياجها إلى كفاءات مدربة تدريبا خاصا إلا أنها تعاني من بعض المشكلات التي وقفت طويلاً دون انتشارها كطريقة فعالة لتحلية المياه في الفترة السابقة ومن أهم تلك المشاكل هي الترسبات على الأغشية وهي تمثل مشكلة تشغيلية وذلك لأن الأملاح المترسبة على الأغشية تسد مسامها وتقلل من معدل سريان المياه خلالها ومن أهم المواد المترسبة كربونا الكالسيوم CaCO3 , كبريتات الكالسيوم CaSO4 , والمعادن كالحديد والألمنيوم و المواد الغروية والسيليكا , والبكتريا , وغيرها.
أما طرق إزالة ومنع الترسبات يتم على خطوتين :
1-	الخطوة الأولى تعتمد على منع الترسبات قبل الوصول إلى الأغشية : ومنع الترسبات هنا يعتمد على مراحل المعالجة الأولية وهي كما يلي:
أ‌-	ينتج عن عملية التبريد والتهوية زيادة في نسبة الأكسجين الذئب في الماء مما يؤدي إلى أكسد الحديد وتحويله إلى أكسيد الحديديك Fe2O3 الذي يترسب على جدران المبردات وكذلك يتم في هذه المرحلة أكسدة كل من المنجنيز وكبريتيد الهيدروجين H2S والتخلص منه نهائياً.
ب‌-	بعد خروج المياه من أبراج التبريد يتم إضافة مادة ألومينات الصوديوم بهدف إزالة السيليكا .
جـ- يتم تجميع المواد الغروية في المرسبات والمرشحات الرملية والتخلص منها.
د- قبل دخول المياه إلى مضخات التناضح العكسي يتم إضافة حمض الكبريتيك الثانوي لخفض الرقم الهيدروجيني من 6.5 إلى 5.5 بهدف منع ترسبات كربونات الكالسيوم.
هـ- قبل دخول المياه إلى مضخات التناضح العكسي تضاف ماده هكسميتا فوسفات بهدف منع ترسب كبريتات الكالسيوم .

2-	الخطوة الثانية تتم بإزالة الترسبات من الأغشية بعد ترسبها , تتم هذه العملية مره كل ستة أشهر وتعرف بالغسيل وهي تتم باستعمال مضخة خاصة تغذى بالمحاليل المستخدمة في الغسيل , والمحاليل هي :
أ‌-	الغسيل بمحلول حمض الستريك (PH=4)(%2) :ويستخدم ند حدوث الترسبات للأكاسيد المعدنية (Al,Fe) وكذلك يستخدم عند حدوث ترسبات لكربونات الكالسيوم.
ب‌-	الغسيل بمحلول حمض الستريك (PH=8)(%2) :ويستخدم عندحدوث ترسبات لكبريتات الكالسوم.
جـ- الغسيل بمحلول الصوديوم ميتا سلفيت %(0.5-0.25) :ويستعمل عن حدوث نمووتكاثر بكتيري.
د- الغسيل بمحلول الهيدروكلوريك (%0.5): يستخدم عند حدوث ترسبات لكربونات الكالسيوم.
هـ- الغسيل بالمنظفات %(0.5) (BIZ) (DETERGENT) : يستخدم لغسيل الأغشي عند حدوث رواسب غروية .
و- الغسيل بمحلول ذو رقم هيدروجيني عالي PH (11.5-12) :يستخدم لغسيل الأغشية عند حدوث رواسب عضوية وكذلك ند حدوث رواسب للسيليكا .

المرجع:
*كتب تشغيل لمحطتي الملزوصلبوخ.


----------



## عماد ممدوح (21 مارس 2007)

تأكيدا لكلامك أخي الفاضل
من أساسيات المعرفة بتشغيل محطات التناضح العكسي هو أن عملية المعالجة الأولية من أخطر وأهم مراحل التحلية ومعرفة التحاليل الخاصة بمياه التغذية من أهم الأشياء التي تساعد على سهولة العمل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر عادل (3 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز نادر 
هل يمكنك التكرم بتحميل كتب تشغيل لمحطتي الملزوصلبوخ
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عماد ممدوح (3 يونيو 2007)

على فكرة انا اول مرة أسمع عن الملزوصلبوخ ده وحاسس ان الكلام اتكتب غلط!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasem81_dy (5 يونيو 2007)

اللهم يجزيكم الخير 
في مكان عملي نعتمد التناضح العكسي 
لقد تم غسله ب 4 مواد 
أحدها تمت إذابتها بالماء المسخن للدرجة 60 و التي أعطت رغوة وهذا دليل على كونها منظف صناعي DETERGENT
ومادة أخرى تشبه فوسفات الصوديوم وهي على شكل ملح 
و تمت إضافة حمض الليمون من أجل ضبط الPH عند 2.5 - 3 
ومادة أخرى أظن أنها الEDTA


----------



## wasem81_dy (6 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لكن السؤال 
ماهو نوع المنظف الصناعي الذي يضاف 
وما هو نوع المحلول القلوي الذي ذكره الأخ نادر هل هو هيدوكسيد الصوديوم أم نوع أخر


----------



## خلدون البصراوي (6 يونيو 2007)

اخواني المشكله العمليه في النتاضح هي الماء الذي يدخل الى الاغشيه يجب ان يكون معمل بالمواد الكيمياويه لكي نحصل على فتره اطول لعمر الاغشيه وكما تعرفون هي باهضة الثمن وان غسل الاغشيه سوف يقلل من كفاءة العمليه له نسال الله ان يوفقنا الى تكملة الدراسه دعائكم لنا ياخوان


----------



## SENIOR (7 يونيو 2007)

عماد احساسك غلط والكلام اللي انكتب صح
والملز وصلبوخ محطتان في السعودية ومثل ما نحن لا نعرف محطات مصر فانت ليست بالضرورة ان تكون عارف بمحطات السعودية
والاخ كتب الكلام هذا من المصنّع 

بالنسبة للانتي سكيل ( مانع ترسبات ) فهناك نوعان نوع يدخل فيه تركيب البوليمر وهو فعال وكل شركة مصنعه له لها خلطتها الخاصة
والنوع المعروف صوديوم ميتا باي سولفايت واللي يكون تركيبه غالبه كريستالي وفعاليته اقل من البوليمري 

هناك انواع جيده من النوع البوليمري من شركة نالكو وميتيتو وشركة الكوثر ( في السعودية)


نــــادر اشكر لك عرضك للموضوع وفي انتظار مشاركاتك الجديدة


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wasem81_dy (7 يونيو 2007)

زميل سنيور 
إذا كنت تعرف شيء عن المنظف الصناعي الذي تعالج به الأغشية 
و كذالك المواد الأخرى


----------



## عمر عادل (10 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز نادر 
هل يمكنك التكرم بتحميل كتب تشغيل لمحطتي الملزوصلبوخ
ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عماد ممدوح (7 يوليو 2007)

"الغسيل بمحلول حمض الستريك (PH=8)(%2) :ويستخدم عندحدوث ترسبات لكبريتات الكالسوم."
كيف أصل بالمحلول الى pH 8 لمحلول الستريك مع العلم انه عند اضافة NaOH سوف يتحول الستريك الى ملح عند pH 8 
أرجو الرد السريع
وعذرا على جهلي بأسماء محطات السعودية


----------



## Ashraf A M Kawari (1 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ Senior
اعتقد أنك تقصد صوديوم هيكساميتافوسفات كمادة مانعه للترسب


----------



## عماد ممدوح (1 أغسطس 2007)

ماحدش جاوبني يا باشمهندسين
أرجو الاهتمام


----------



## sadhart (6 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ عماد
لايصال السيترك اسيد الى Ph=8 ارجو استخدام النشادر

شكرا


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## رشاد علي السعودي (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على الاخ العزيز*

يا اخي العزيز كلامك مش دقيق
we using acetic acid H2so4 first to reduce the ph =5 and then the water enter to sand filter to remove all particles after that we using the high pressure pum and the membrane will be remove all ions and cation in the water and we using anti-scaling to avoid scale im membrane and the high pressure pump and to high the ph we added soda


----------



## abu musa (31 أغسطس 2007)

ستريك اسيد كيف PH سيصل الى 8


----------



## رشاد علي السعودي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على الاخ العزيز*

sorry added acetic acid ph =5 after that added soda


----------



## mkn (1 سبتمبر 2007)

نريد تحميل كتب التشغيل والصيانه لمحطتى اللملز وصلبوخ as pdf format


----------



## مدير الانتاج (2 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks for this kind information


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا الف خير


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك الخير
مشكور


----------



## ع ـبدالله (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيكـ العااافيه اخر ناادر


----------



## abu elwan (18 نوفمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة وبعد, ارجو من الزملاء الاعزاء المساعدة في سبب ارتفاع قيمة ال Tds (170 Ppm لل Vessel رقم واحد للمرحلة الاولى لمحطة Ro تعمل بمرحلتين حيث ان المرحلة الاولى تتكون من 3 Vessels والثانية من 2 Vessel. مع العلم ان باقي ال Vessels تعطي قيمة Tds بحدود 15ppm
كذلك تم تنظيف الاغشية Cip ولكن دون فائدة 

وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed appas (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخى كتييييييير


----------



## ياسر الكومى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم ولكن استفسار عن الفقره (ب) المعروف أن الحمض يكون ph <7 فكيف يكون الغسيل بمحلول حمض الستريك وph = 8 أرجو الأفاده وشكرا


----------



## مدير الانتاج (24 سبتمبر 2009)

abu elwan قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد, ارجو من الزملاء الاعزاء المساعدة في سبب ارتفاع قيمة ال Tds (170 Ppm لل Vessel رقم واحد للمرحلة الاولى لمحطة Ro تعمل بمرحلتين حيث ان المرحلة الاولى تتكون من 3 Vessels والثانية من 2 Vessel. مع العلم ان باقي ال Vessels تعطي قيمة Tds بحدود 15ppm
> كذلك تم تنظيف الاغشية Cip ولكن دون فائدة
> 
> وشكرااااااااااااااا



Dear Sir*
Some times the gasket of the inner tube or the O-ring get leaks so small amount of the raw water interfere with the product water leading to this increase of the TDS
You should open the vessel from both side and check all the gasket and o-Ring .
thanks*:56:


----------



## حيدر الملاح (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجيدة بس ممكن اعرف طريقة تحديد نوع الترسبات في الاغشية؟حتى تتم المعالجة الصحيحة


----------



## ahmedra (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز senior المادة التي ذكرتها صوديوم ميتا باي سلفيت هي ليست مانع تكلس وانما هي تستخدم لخفض تركيز الكلور الحر في الماء قبل دخوله الى الاغشية لتجنب تلفها وتكتب اختصارا(SMBS)


----------



## ahmedra (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ ebu elwan ان سبب ارتفاع قيمة الtds في هذه الحالة يعود لاحد الاسباب التالية 
1- كون احد الاغشية في الvessel) المعني قد حصل فيه تشقق بسبب الضغط العالي الناتج من حدوث انسداد فيه ويمكن تحديد ذلك الغشاء عن طريق ادخال هوز بلاستيكي الى داخل الvessel وهو في العمل ويتم تحديد اطوال الاغشية على هذا الهوز باستخدام شريط لاصق واخذ نماذج من كل غشاء وفي حالة كون الماء الخارج من احد الاغشية الtds له عالية فيجب فتح الvessle وتبديل الغشاء المعني 
2- في حالة كون الvessle حاوي على اكثر من غشاء فان هذه الاغشية تكون مرتبطة ببعضها بواسطة رابط والغشاء الاخير يكون حاوي على سدادة وفي بعض الاحيان فان هذه السدادة تتحرك من مكانها مما يسبب عبور جزء من الماء الملحي مع الماء المنتج


----------



## الكيميائي النجيب (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد المنصوري (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخي انا عندي منظومة تحلية مياه استعمل بها ميتا بيسولفات الصوديوم وكوستك(هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ) وحامض الكبريتيك وانتي اسكلنت وهذا لاخير غير معروفة تركيبته فقط ارقام هل له بديل فهو يستعمل لتنظيف الاغشيه وما هي انواع الفلاتر التي تتاثر بالكلورممكن الاجابة


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (20 مايو 2011)

المساعدة رجاءا احتاج معلومات عن نوع الانابيب التي تستخدم في الاضافات الكيمياوية وخاصة الكلور 
مع التقدير


----------



## ammar179 (23 مايو 2011)

اخي سينور كيف الحال 
توضيح بسيط مادة الصوديوم ميتا باي سلفيت هي ماده تستخدم للتخلص من الكلورين العابر من المعالجه الاوليه وليسكمانع تكلس وانما مانع التكلس هو هيكسا ميتا فوسفيت مع الشكر


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------

